# Slingshots



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess I never really thought about using a slingshot in a survival type situation. After wasting some of my life on youtube I came across this little guy and I feel an impulse buy coming.

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/all/products/the-scout-2

It's probably been 15 years since I have shot my old wrist rocket. I have no idea where it ended up. Anyone on here actually hunt with one of these? Thoughts?


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty sweet little slingshot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been packing a sling shot in my pack for years now. I find that they can throw a rock a lot further and more accurate than I can when taking a shot at a grouse or a rabbit where it is legal to do so. Not to mention placing a rock into some thick brush to push a animal the right way. 

It takes a little bit of practice to shoot them but if you are a archery hunter it will soon become second nature.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have been packing a sling shot in my pack for years now. I find that they can throw a rock a lot further and more accurate than I can when taking a shot at a grouse or a rabbit where it is legal to do so. Not to mention placing a rock into some thick brush to push a animal the right way.
> 
> It takes a little bit of practice to shoot them but if you are a archery hunter it will soon become second nature.


A lot of the videos I watched they did hold it very similar to a bow. Slingshot sideways and drew it back to their cheek. Never tried it that way before but it makes sense.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I always have one in my pack. Every year we go hunting, we sit around camp and shoot with them, we would toss up empty propane canisters in the air and hit them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like to walk railroad tracks and pick up round slag for projectiles in my wrist rocket. They are much cheaper than buying those steel bearings for a ton of $


----------

